# IUI-starting treatment very soon i hope



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi i am new to this site and will be starting IUI Very soon, would like to know what to expect if anyone is having the same treatment


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi TCardy welcome to the IUI boards!  It's a really good idea to start with reading the guide by AussieMeg at the top of the threads page.  It provides you with a good understanding of what IUI is all about from a patients perspective.

Do pop on and introduce yourself to the main IUI thread - IUI Girls Part 130 and you'll find loads of girls there going through a similar experience to you.  We're pretty   but supportive and we'll hold your hand and get you started on your new journey.

Love and  

Holly C xx


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi i am on my 4th attempt on iui, ive had 3 on chlomid tablets and have just had my 4th on menopur injectables, do test on 14th, iui is quite simple once you get started, it might be different to mine but i started chlomid 2 aday from 2nd to 6th day of my period then on 10th day went for a scan to see how many follicles i had on 12th day i had a hcg injection and on the 14th day had the insemination, the injectables i had to have 1 a day from 2nd day of my period for 10 days, scan, hcg , then insemination

Good luck with your iui when u start, if u want to know anything else just ask me 

kellyl xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Holly C said:


> Hi TCardy welcome to the IUI boards! It's a really good idea to start with reading the guide by AussieMeg at the top of the threads page. It provides you with a good understanding of what IUI is all about from a patients perspective.
> 
> Do pop on and introduce yourself to the main IUI thread - IUI Girls Part 130 and you'll find loads of girls there going through a similar experience to you. We're pretty  but supportive and we'll hold your hand and get you started on your new journey.
> 
> ...


hiya thanks for your advice read IUI thread which was good to read, start lessons for injections on Friday 11th November, let you know how it goes

Tracey


----------

